
Face ID in the Era of Wearing Masks - paul7986
https://www.tomsguide.com/news/why-the-iphone-se-is-the-phone-for-the-coronavirus-era
======
KKKKkkkk1
_The most reliable report we 've seen about a Touch ID returning to Apple's
flagship comes from analyst Ming-Chi Kuo, who says that Apple could introduce
in-display fingerprint sensors with the iPhones it'll release in 2021._

That would be a killer feature.

